# February It Is



## mckenry (1/2/09)

Well All,
My alcohol free month is here. Back in July (I think it was) a few of you went on a similar mission. I said then that Feb was my month, so true to my word, No alcohol will pass my lips this month.
Benefits of Feb;
Only 28 days
No Public Holidays,
Body needs a break from Xmas/NYE/Oz day/Annual leave in general.

I also see it as a time to catch up brew stocks, and get that extra month on my lagers :icon_drool2: 

I will check in and see whats happening on the forum, but its gonna be a temptation...

:icon_cheers: for you guys anyway.

Anone gonna join me? h34r:


----------



## Jakechan (1/2/09)

Damn you...I know I should be doing this, but Im pretty sure Im an alcoholic. I find it really hard to go without a beer.

Hhmmm....I will think about this. To be honest I have already enjoyed some hydrometer tastings this morning...does that count?

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## mckenry (1/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> To be honest I have already enjoyed some hydrometer tastings this morning...does that count?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jake



No it doesnt - coz I have too :lol:


----------



## Steve (1/2/09)

mckenry said:


> Anone gonna join me? h34r:



Buckleys from this camp


----------



## Pollux (1/2/09)

I'm in actually I already had a head start, I've had no beer for 6 days, but I have had a few glasses of wine over the last week with dinners...


I will be using this time to also get into shape, seeing as though beer has tended to previously stand in the way of any idea of an afternoon workout session....


----------



## PostModern (1/2/09)

I'm in. Feb's my regular month off, for the same reasons you stated. I'll be making one exception tho. The IBUs have a Real Ale Fest this month, so I'll have beer or 5 that day.


----------



## shawnheiderich (1/2/09)

Yep I am in.. I went 5 weeks in Oct and it is about time for me to go again, get fit, drop a few kg and brew some beer to age for more than a month or so.

Bottled Gold ale today with 20 L sitting in secondary to be bottled next weekend should be tops in a month
Plan on a Stout / Porter for winter.

Shawn


----------



## Stuster (1/2/09)

In. Third year for a dry Feb and I think my liver is looking forward to it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## oldbugman (1/2/09)

I actually had a relativly dry dec/jan. so I'm going with the year long moderation is a good thing.

dropped 9.8kgs.


----------



## Cube (2/2/09)

I may as well give this a crack for Feb. I hope it cools off because I work outside most days and am just a sweet ball when I get home and am normally chugging down a few tallies right away. 

And my stocks are getting low. Been hot...mmmmkay 

Have been thinking of just doing 2 days on, 2 days off kinda thing. Is there any advantage of doing a whole month then giving the liver a thrashing for another 11 months?


----------



## hoppinmad (2/2/09)

I'm definitely in! Have a wedding in 3 weeks so will help get me into shape for the photos! also, my liver could do with a break... been drinking way too much lately. Might even motivate me to get the joggers out!


----------



## Jakechan (2/2/09)

Here's my alternative (anything that allows me to continue my love affair with beer...glorious beer)

Ive got a coupla weeks off so Im going to do lots of exercise, which always sees me drink less, because a) there's not much time left in the evening for it and B) just too tired!

I'm up now at 0300, and will leave the house by 0500 for a 70km cycle ride (need time to wake up and drink coffee). Then to the municipal pool at 0900 for some laps. Maybe an hour on the ergo this arvo too...

I reckon if I can keep this up then I can drink if I want to...and seeing as I had half a dozen last night Feb is already stuffed! 


Cheers,
Jake


----------



## fergi (2/2/09)

well i have decided also to cut back a bit for feb, been hot down here in adelaide so probably drinking a bit more than normal.
i am thinking, two beers.. per person ..per day..
"PERHAPS"??

FERGI


----------



## Jakechan (2/2/09)

fergi said:


> well i have decided also to cut back a bit for feb, been hot down here in adelaide so probably drinking a bit more than normal.
> i am thinking, two beers.. per person ..per day..
> "PERHAPS"??
> 
> FERGI



Oh well, I could do_ that_, no worries...


----------



## schooey (2/2/09)

Ok, I'm in.... except that I had two yesterday at loftboy's house while doing a brew day, and tomorrow I'm going to have friends and family wanting to buy me beers and celebrate, so I'll tack the 1st and 2nd of March on the end of mine for catch up days...

I'm going to regret this I just know it...


----------



## fergi (2/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> Oh well, I could do_ that_, no worries...



well i did say two beers. you win,,


----------



## Darren (2/2/09)

Im in. One day down already 8)

cheers

Darren


----------



## mje1980 (2/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> for a 70km cycle ride (need time to wake up and drink coffee). Then to the municipal pool at 0900 for some laps. Maybe an hour on the ergo this arvo too...
> 
> I reckon if I can keep this up then I can drink if I want to...and seeing as I had half a dozen last night Feb is already stuffed!
> 
> ...




If you're doinf 70 k;s on a bike, even once a week you should be able to drink what you want ( within reason )!!!!!!!

I might join in this too, it doesnt look like im gunna make real ale day, so i may as well not drink the whole month. 

My mrs birthday is the 20th, so we'll probably go out for dinner. If im doing ok by then, i may even offer to drive, or maybe i'll drink wine instead :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (2/2/09)

Well my kegs empty, my fridge died so by brewing fridge is full of food and its looking like it will be 1 or 2 weeks before i can have beer on tap again. 

Body does need a rest!

Bugger it.......... im in!

cheers


----------



## boingk (2/2/09)

Hmmm. Sounds tempting, although this is my month off from study until the 26th...

Stuff it. I'm in.

- boingk


----------



## PostModern (2/2/09)

How many people now in this thing were mocking my dry Feb in 2007?


----------



## mckenry (2/2/09)

Hi All,
I finally got around to registering for this.
Please help me meet my target of $200. It cost me $25 to register and if I make the $200 goal I will also donate $25 here. Its not much I know, but its what I can do. Its $50 out of my own pocket and a month off the drink - am I insane? :huh: 
I have named the page mckenry & AHB friends.
Here's a snapshot of the cause;

_FebFast invites individuals to sacrifice their alcohol intake during the shortest month of the year, and at the same time raise funds to support the reduction of alcohol and other drug related harms in young Australians. 

Funds raised are distributed through a grants program to organisations working in research, prevention and service delivery around young people and substance use. 

Donations made in Australia over $2.00 are Tax Deductible_

Here's where you can donate if you wish;

mckenry & AHB friends

Thanks,
mckenry


----------



## Effect (2/2/09)

Well - have fun boys.

Finished my dry month a few days ago. Wasn't enjoyable - but I did enjoy not waking up with a hangover (which I am experiencing right now  )


----------



## PostModern (3/2/09)

Day 3 is upon us. How is everyone holding up? I went and saw David Byrne at the Opera House last night and it was refreshing, I think, to see a gig completely sober. Feeling a little weird today, not sure if it was because of a late night, or if my liver is changing what it's working on.


----------



## fergi (3/2/09)

PostModern said:


> Day 3 is upon us. How is everyone holding up? I went and saw David Byrne at the Opera House last night and it was refreshing, I think, to see a gig completely sober. Feeling a little weird today, not sure if it was because of a late night, or if my liver is changing what it's working on.



so at least now you remember the show for a change PM  WELL I HAD NONE LAST NITE, SO JUST A QUESTION TO KEEP THIS FAIR AND ABOVE BOARD, IF I HAD NOTHING YESTERDAY CAN I HAVE 4 TODAY, if needed, i think i know the answer ,but just checking
fergi


----------



## np1962 (3/2/09)

schooey said:


> Ok, I'm in.... except that I had two yesterday at loftboy's house while doing a brew day, and tomorrow I'm going to have friends and family wanting to buy me beers and celebrate, so I'll tack the 1st and 2nd of March on the end of mine for catch up days...
> 
> I'm going to regret this I just know it...




I hear you brother! Happy Birthday Mate. :icon_chickcheers: 

NigeP62


----------



## Pollux (3/2/09)

I'm holding up okay, and I've been beer free since 28th of Jan.......

I've had a glass of wine with dinner here and there, but not my usual 4-10 beers a night.


Combined with my new exercise routine, I'm actually starting to feel like a healthy 25 year old again...


----------



## schooey (3/2/09)

NigeP62 said:


> I hear you brother! Happy Birthday Mate. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> NigeP62



:lol:

Many Happy returns to you, Nige....


----------



## PostModern (3/2/09)

PostModern said:


> Feeling a little weird today, not sure if it was because of a late night, or if my liver is changing what it's working on.



My Atkins dieting colleague worked out this one for me. It's the sudden drop in caloric intake I've been feeling. Drowsy, tired, lethargic, etc. Combined with the lack of muscle relaxant before bed leading to a different sleep pattern, it's normal that I should be feeling pretty ordinary. I might lose a few kilos along the way as well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/2/09)

SWMBO has started her diet, which includes no Alc ( except maybe some weekends )

She aslo TOLD ME that I was only to drink on weekends as well. Something about being good for me, which after the whole Xmas/New Year thing is probably not such a bad thing :unsure: 

Actually with Feb being so bloody hot up here, I have only been drinking Coopers Light, as it doesnt make me sick in the heat like full strenght does


----------



## PostModern (3/2/09)

Regular (daily or so) small intakes of alcymohol are better for you than big hits once a week, or so I have been told. Something to do with liver function. I dunno, google it. Anyway, you should be able to convince the Mrs that only having a session on the piss on weekends is less good than a steady input thru the week.


----------



## reviled (3/2/09)

Im sticking to that journo write up that came up a week or so ago

"safe drinking for a male is considered 4-5 drinks a day 5 times a week"

I read it, so it must be true and im sticking to it :icon_cheers: lol h34r:


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/2/09)

No worries- no deer for a month.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/2/09)

And you dont think that I already know that small amounts regularly are better.... :icon_cheers: 

Even the Doctors agree with that


I think it more the case of cheap wine making SWMBO expand more than I am... h34r:


----------



## Katherine (3/2/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> SWMBO has started her diet, which includes no Alc ( except maybe some weekends )
> 
> She aslo TOLD ME that I was only to drink on weekends as well. Something about being good for me, which after the whole Xmas/New Year thing is probably not such a bad thing :unsure:
> 
> Actually with Feb being so bloody hot up here, I have only been drinking Coopers Light, as it doesnt make me sick in the heat like full strenght does



I start on this Friday.... thanks to the help of PP we finished all our HB except the chilli beer... but change of lifestyle for me. Wrong side of 35 for me and catching up quickly... Though I do have a weekend away in a couple of weeks so I wont count that in..... Im going beyond Feb though!!!!!!

Still be brewing... might have a go at a pilsner! I wont need the fridge!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/2/09)

Also on the wrong side of 35... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Tony (3/2/09)

I started work after my holidays and had gone up a belt notch and my pants were not so comfy any more.

Thats why i have embarked on this.

I find myself chugging away on weeknights and waking up....... not hung over but not really fully alert either and then driving for an hour to get to work.

I tell myself each arvo on the way home............ only 2 beers tonight but that goes out the window after the first one.

So for me the month off will be about getting out of the habit of drinking. Re learning some self control.

Being able to finnish my beer and not automaticly head strait for the tap again.

Thats the plan anyway. 

I have removed all bottles of beer from the fridge to remove temptation.

I will be strong.......... I WILL BE STRONG!

cheers


----------



## np1962 (3/2/09)

As a great man once said "You Can Doo It!"


----------



## WarmBeer (3/2/09)

Tony said:


> ...
> Being able to finnish my beer and not automaticly head strait for the _*tap*_ again.
> ...



I think that's half the problem, and why I'm _not_ wanting to make the jump to kegs.

Having to open a stubbie (or longneck) at least keeps that back part of the brain keeping count on the number of beers consumed, plus there's plenty of evidence for SWMBO to "tut, tut" at.

Anybody else think similarly?


----------



## Katherine (3/2/09)

> I tell myself each arvo on the way home............ only 2 beers tonight but that goes out the window after the first one.



I know that one... thats why Im thinking none will be better!


----------



## Katherine (3/2/09)

> I tell myself each arvo on the way home............ only 2 beers tonight but that goes out the window after the first one.



I know that one... thats why Im thinking none will be better!


----------



## Jakechan (3/2/09)

I wish you all the very best!
It is a brave and noble adventure that you are embarking upon, and I salute all those who have a go.


I might be able to do it in the future, but not right now.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Pollux (3/2/09)

Tony said:


> I find myself chugging away on weeknights and waking up....... not hung over but not really fully alert either and then driving for an hour to get to work.
> 
> I tell myself each arvo on the way home............ only 2 beers tonight but that goes out the window after the first one.




I know what you mean on both points....Except I walk 4km to work, try that the morning after a session.


I like the idea of having a month of no beer to get me back into the habit of well, not drinking constantly from 5pm-9pm (I go to bed by 9am as I'm up at 2am 5 days a week for work)


----------



## PostModern (3/2/09)

WarmBeer said:


> I think that's half the problem, and why I'm _not_ wanting to make the jump to kegs.
> 
> Having to open a stubbie (or longneck) at least keeps that back part of the brain keeping count on the number of beers consumed, plus there's plenty of evidence for SWMBO to "tut, tut" at.
> 
> Anybody else think similarly?



It is exactly the reason I DID go to kegs


----------



## deebee (3/2/09)

Only just saw this thread. Drank (tho not drunk) on the 1st and 2nd, but this is a good idea. Feeling fat after festive season and just can't shift a few kilos despite exercise. It is clearly the piss.

I'm in for the rest of the month.


DB


----------



## fergi (3/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> Oh well, I could do_ that_, no worries...




jake the beer police will be around to your place tonite with instructions to confiscate your glass, now on my calculations you have now had your quota for feb,
fergi


----------



## Jakechan (3/2/09)

fergi said:


> jake the beer police will be around to your place tonite with instructions to confiscate your glass, now on my calculations you have now had your quota for feb,
> fergi



_...dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun...._OH NO! Not the beer police!

I'll hide in the fridge with the kegs....hmmm....which one to chuck out to make room for me....


----------



## Kleiny (3/2/09)

Just caught this thread but i was already on the wagon for feb so IM IN

Looking forward to building brew stocks and loseing some weight over the month.


----------



## Tony (3/2/09)

Bottles or tap.......... i still go for another when the glass is empty.

and actually my bottled beer averages a good % or 3 higher than the keg beer so its worse!

I just had a nice cold green cordial when i got home from work. Its hot and i really want a beer but i wont. 

Stu......... that bottle of yeast you left me is going to be looking good in a couple of weeks

cheers


----------



## Mantis (3/2/09)

Good luck to you all. 
I only had 3 pints last night. Thats enough restraint from me
Cheers
mantis


----------



## Cube (3/2/09)

Oh well, always next feb for me. :icon_drunk:


----------



## MVZOOM (3/2/09)

Although not stopping drinking in Feb, I have put some rules in place to impose control. For the first time in 31 years I gained weight through not trying - 4kg's since Nov. I need to get control back - the rules are:

- No drinking through the week- allowed Fri / Sat / Sun*


* Unless I have to entertain for work
** Unless we have friends over for dinner

- Two good sessions of exercise each week

Ran 9k's last night, felt good. No beer. Would love a brew right now, but am heading for some chilled water - pretending it's megaswill...!

Cheers - ioke


----------



## /// (3/2/09)

So whats the rule when you have to drink beer for work. At 7am tomorrow morning I need to check the carbonation on a batch of beer .... and there is only one way to do it. And I had to sample all the tanks under fermentation and how the beer was drinking down the bar.....

You all should be doing the group hug thing...

Scotty


----------



## boingk (3/2/09)

/// said:


> So whats the rule when you have to drink beer for work. At 7am tomorrow morning I need to check the carbonation on a batch of beer .... and there is only one way to do it. And I had to sample all the tanks under fermentation and how the beer was drinking down the bar.....


You poor, poor man...

So what d'you do for a job?


----------



## porky (3/2/09)

I would be surprised if I have gone a total of 28 days over the past 40 years without a beer. 
Not going to start now either :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## Darren (3/2/09)

Tony said:


> I have removed all bottles of beer from the fridge to remove temptation.
> 
> I will be strong.......... I WILL BE STRONG!
> 
> cheers



Still holding strong here (doesn't help when its been ~40 C for a week or more)

Tony, I have my water on the tap right next to the californian common (and 5 other beer filled kegs in the fridge). First night i pulled the wrong tap and beer came out :icon_drool2: . I tipped it on the garden and made cordial instead.

Funny enough I felt like crap this morning as i did not sleep as well as usual :unsure: 

cheers

Darren


----------



## Tony (3/2/09)

Haha.......... good work darren.

My keg fridge is about to get a keg full to settle out in the cold so it doesnt get infected sitting in the 35 deg house. Seeing as my food fridge is dead so my fermenting fridge is full of food. Will let it settle till early next week then filter and gas it.

It will be nice to have a nice fresh beer to try on the 1st of march.

I seem to be really hungry. but having wiped about 1000 callories from my diet and an empty stomach from no beer........ Im fighting to stop myself eating now.

Filling up on water is no fun cause there is no cold water as my fridge is dead.

So im cranking my fermenting freezer (which has a finnished pale ale in it) down to 4 deg to hold cold bottles of water and juice.

Friday night is going to be painful. I love a beer on friday night. Will have to get some Bundy ginger beer!

cheers

PS...... 2 days now........ a 15 year record for me!


----------



## hoppinmad (3/2/09)

Okay... well I did say I was in on this to keep in shape for the wedding and all... but I am thinking that when it comes time to make my speech in front of over 100 people I don't want to make a dick of myself because I've just had a couple of mouthfulls of champagne and my brain can't handle it.

So I might continue my excercise regime and come up with some kind of measured alcohol tolerance conditioning program :chug:


----------



## Steve (3/2/09)

Sounds like an AA meeting to me. Why isnt thing in the off topic thread. What are you all trying to gain from sharing this experience, why do you feel you want to share this experience with fellow beer makers.....that beer is bad for you?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Darren (3/2/09)

Steve,

Beer is not bad for you. Its only bad if YOU can't stop drinking it. Stopping for a month gives me a piece of mind that I may not be an alcoholic.

Helps me me sleep at night knowing that I could have upto 14 kegs full of beer and i can stop.

Maybe give it a try mate. What do you have to lose?

cheers

Darren

EDIT: Come March 1 I will be as full as a boot


----------



## Brewtus (3/2/09)

I am reading Nigel Marsh's Fat, Forty and Fired. He was able to give up for a month several times with no problem but went straight back on with vengeance and ultimately realised he was an alcoholic. He has since given up altogether, or at least as to far as I am in the book.


----------



## Steve (3/2/09)

Darren said:


> Steve,
> 
> Beer is not bad for you. Its only bad if YOU can't stop drinking it. Stopping for a month gives me a piece of mind that I may not be an alcoholic.
> 
> ...



Totally agree Darren. Its just, it looks like, to a new AHB member thats getting into home brewing that a lot of older members from this site feel the need to 'ave a break, either you get fat or become an alcy? Its not the the best advertisment to advertise not drinking beer on a beer making site. Dont get be wrong, all the best to those involved but I wonder why they feel the need to announce they are on the wagon for a set period of time.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## schooey (3/2/09)

maybe because some of those that feel the _need_ to do it for their own benefit feel more confident with a little support?


----------



## Effect (3/2/09)

Drinking beer is just soo good after the month off...

Be wary though, it will hit you harder than expected once you drink again!


----------



## Steve (3/2/09)

schooey said:


> maybe because some of those that feel the _need_ to do it for their own benefit feel more confident with a little support?



fair enough - hence the reason for me referring to AA before. Dont get me wrong fellas - good for you! Maybe im in denial and just trying to gleen a bit of info from those that are going through it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## schooey (3/2/09)

By some people's definition of an alcoholic, I am one. By others, I'm not. I'm a bit like Darren, I just like to know that I am in control and that I can choose not to drink. Not for a day, or a couple of days, but for an extended period. Added to the fact that I had a full medical not so long ago and my liver function test was on the higher side of average, but still in the acceptable limit. My doc says that an alcohol free month will bring that back into check, so it works for me....

Got to admit too that I was happy to see Tony enter this. For me that makes it someone I've actually met, and I know how much he enjoys a beer. That gives me a bit of a drive to think well if he can give it up for a month, I can too....


----------



## Tony (4/2/09)

Good stuff Schooey.............Im glad your in it too.

Steve......... i have always been one of the "ahhhh ya wankers, bugger that" crowd, but i think deep down that was because i wanted to give it a go but was a bit nervous about it.

Its not too late to join in mate 

48 hrs down for me (i saw this on the 2nd) and i feel really good. And my pants are already starting to free up a bit. I dont feel as bloated with fluids as i usually do.

cheers


----------



## staggalee (4/2/09)

re. the stop altogether, I did it for a fortnite once, for the first week took hours to drop off to sleep, then tossing and turning all nite, broken sleep etc.
When I want a spell now, I compromise by having only one bottle per nite of a 3 or 3.3% abv for a week or so.
Not as drastic as stopping altogether but like I say, a compromise.

stagga.


----------



## KHB (4/2/09)

Ok i know its 4 days late but im in. Since christmas ive been drinking too much so i guess my body will enjoy the break. Its not all bad i still walk 5 mornings a week before work.

KHB


----------



## raven19 (4/2/09)

After a weekend of extreme heat = sitting at folks in law drinking beer all weekend + superbowl p*ssup at mates place on monday, I had a beer free night last night. Hence am 1/28'ths the way there.

Q - Was Feb chosen as it is the shortest month of the year  or is that just coincidence? (haven't read the whole thread hence this may have been covered already!) 

_Edit - just read the thread, cancel that Q.
_
I am thinking maybe just having a few more alcohol free weeks over the coming months. But after 80 overs in the field playing cricket on Saturdays, I feel I deserve a little beverage.

+1 for me having to much over the Xmas break though. Once it cools down a bit, I'll be back into the exercise more.

But I take my hat off to you all who have taken or are doing this liver cleansing!

On the upside, you can still make beer! 

_Edit 2 - I may have a few weeks off, we shall see. Tonight shall be night 2.... hmmm._


----------



## Adamt (4/2/09)

I've always thought the "dry month" business is a bit iffy.

Just about everyone here will be counting down the days and will probably get absolutely blotto on the first day of March. Mission failed.

Sure a month will help your liver "detox", it probably won't help in the long run if you go back to drinking 6-7 nights a week.

Schedule yourself 2 or 3 AFDs per week and put 2 in a row so you don't have an "AFD" with alcohol still in your system. Surely its a lot better for your liver and the rest of your body.

Cheers (with a glass of water for you guys)


----------



## mckenry (4/2/09)

To all those wondering why people go off it for a month - they have their reasons. I started this thread for a few reasons, mainly this one;

FEBFAST

I was hoping a few of AHB members might like to sponsor me in this worthy cause. 

Basically its to get kids off drugs & alcohol. Kids see us boozing on all the time (a few ads spring to mind) so its good for kids to see us not drinking at every opportunity too. 

I have also named myself mckenry & AHB friends.

If you would like to donate, to help me reach my target of $200 that would be great. If not, no worries either.

To date I am at $20 donation from a work mate, plus the $25 in for registration and if I make the target their is some $ in it for this site too.

Regards,
mckenry


----------



## mje1980 (4/2/09)

I'll definately have a beer on the first of march if im not working, but i definately won't be getting blotto. I hardly ever drink more than 3 pints , usually only 2. There are occasions though ( IBU get togethers, out with the mates once in a blue moon ), that the mood carries me away!!!, but not very often. 


Im actually keen to see if i lose any weight. The men in my family, are, um... portly, and im trying to buck the trend. Im 30 next march, and im hopping to slim down to my pre 20's body. Doubt i'll get the 6 pack back, but im aiming high. I tried mental power, but damn it, shaman ramadooi's $500 mind power package just didn't work as advertised. The infomercial said it would work, d'oh :icon_cheers:


----------



## PostModern (4/2/09)

Adamt said:


> I've always thought the "dry month" business is a bit iffy.
> 
> Just about everyone here will be counting down the days and will probably get absolutely blotto on the first day of March. Mission failed.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with detoxing the liver for an extended period. It actually helps it work better for some time after the detox. Keep up the water, my fellow dry lads, and (if you're like me) try not to eat more than you did while drinking.

I start every year with a 3 AFD plan, and within a few months, I find myself drifting off to the keg fridge with a handled glass every night. By breaking the pattern of daily drinking, it's MUCH easier to develop a behavioural pattern like a 3 AFD week.


----------



## raven19 (4/2/09)

mje1980 said:


> I tried mental power, but damn it, shaman ramadooi's $500 mind power package just didn't work as advertised. The infomercial said it would work, d'oh :icon_cheers:



Um, were out of subliminally slim....

Aaah just give him the vocabulary builder....  

(quote from Simpsons for the uninitiated...)


----------



## drsmurto (4/2/09)

I must say when this idea came up in january i had a laugh at the concept.

Having tried to put on an old pair of shorts (and failing) on the weekend i stopped laughing and realised what a month off the booze could do for me.

Not going to join in but will use this thread as motivation to at least moderate things this month. I am beer free so far this month.... but with a few events later on in the month i wont be making it 100% beer free.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## KHB (4/2/09)

Adamt said:


> I've always thought the "dry month" business is a bit iffy.
> 
> Just about everyone here will be counting down the days and will probably get absolutely blotto on the first day of March. Mission failed.
> 
> ...




I uaually have 2 AFD's a week but i cant remember having one since Christmas.

KHB


----------



## Steve (4/2/09)

KHB said:


> but i cant remember having one since Christmas.



which Christmas :lol:


----------



## KHB (4/2/09)

Steve said:


> which Christmas :lol:




LOL 2008

KHB


----------



## mckenry (9/2/09)

mckenry said:


> To all those wondering why people go off it for a month - they have their reasons. I started this thread for a few reasons, mainly this one;
> 
> FEBFAST
> 
> ...



Just wanted to bump this back up to the top. I made it through my first full weekend without one alcoholic drink passing my lips. SWMBO did try my APA and told me it was fantastic <_< - I smelt it and I think she was right. I have no idea how long it's been since I went a weekend without a beer. Seriously, many many many years. I did it though - so those of you that didnt sponsor me coz you thought I wouldnt / couldnt do it, well feel free to sponsor me whenever you like  I left the link above. By the way, I'm having vivid dreams. NO NOT dirty ones. 
How are all the other starters going? How was the first weekend?


----------



## Katherine (9/2/09)

mckenry said:


> Just wanted to bump this back up to the top. I made it through my first full weekend without one alcoholic drink passing my lips. SWMBO did try my APA and told me it was fantastic <_< - I smelt it and I think she was right. I have no idea how long it's been since I went a weekend without a beer. Seriously, many many many years. I did it though - so those of you that didnt sponsor me coz you thought I wouldnt / couldnt do it, well feel free to sponsor me whenever you like  I left the link above. By the way, I'm having vivid dreams. NO NOT dirty ones.
> How are all the other starters going? How was the first weekend?



Does wine count?


----------



## mckenry (9/2/09)

Katie said:


> Does wine count?



Yeah Katie, wine counts. Sorry you're OUT


----------



## Katherine (9/2/09)

mckenry said:


> Yeah Katie, wine counts. Sorry you're OUT



Im on the wagon for more then a month so a little weaning needed! I did put heaps of ice cubes in it!


----------



## deebee (9/2/09)

mckenry said:


> How are all the other starters going? How was the first weekend?



Weekend was a bit odd. Kept thinking of having a beer, then realising I couldn't. Seemed like there was more time on the weekend than usual. No problems really, but it does require some effort.

(I had to taste a gravity sample yesterday. Barely a swallow, so I'm not counting it. Fortunately the beer is so-so.)


----------



## boingk (9/2/09)

I'm definitely out. I had a late notice from a mate that he was having a 21st and I was invited. Needless to say I thought I'd better make an appearance.

Lets just say the esky was full... and was an old fridge 

Good times were had, and I'm not too fazed by not completing a month. At this stage I think its kinda unecessary for me to take a month off anyway as I exercise regularly and always have consecutive alcohol free days per week, sometimes the better part thereof. This isn't a justification for drinking, just my point of view on my personal situation. Did I mention I'm only 20?

Anyway to everyone who is still on the wagon good luck and Godspeed, as they say.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## schooey (9/2/09)

I reckon i had the best sleep I've had in 3 years on Saturday night. Head hit the pillow and everything went black until the Kookas outside the bedroom window woke me about 6am. Don't even remember turning over once

edit (meant to type the first time): I'm finding I don't feel I _need_ to have a beer, it's just the habit of walking to the fridge and having something in my hand while I cook on the barbecue that's weird....


----------



## Pollux (9/2/09)

I've been going okay, although 3 nights last week I had a glass of wine with dinner.....I don't count that as compared to 6+ stubbies of beer, it's really not much.

I have already lost my tummy fat that had started to develop over the last few months...


And I've set myself a challenge, the next beer I drink will be my first AG, there's incentive to pull my finger out of my arse and get organised..


----------



## np1962 (9/2/09)

raven19 said:


> I am thinking maybe just having a few more alcohol free weeks over the coming months. But after 80 overs in the field playing cricket on Saturdays, I feel I deserve a little beverage.




Geez Raven, maybe you should try keeping your bowlers off the grog an a Friday night! :lol: 

Nige


----------



## Tony (10/2/09)

schooey said:


> I'm finding I don't feel I _need_ to have a beer, it's just the habit of walking to the fridge and having something in my hand while I cook on the barbecue that's weird....



Exactly what i think mate.

No reall stress with stopping. My wife was waiting for me to have DT's and curl up into the fetal position on the weekend but i got through.

I miss the taste of my beers............ and the smell of hops.

I dont enjoy fighting the kids away from my cordial! <_< 

I was acused by my wife of having an affair last week. "Why are you changing like this all of a sudden?..... who is she?"

We went to tamworth on sunday and it was 40 deg there..... as it was everywhere. We went to visit my wifes brother and they dont have airconditioning.

I sat sown on a vynal lounge and started to sweat. I was then handed an ice old tinny. Ohhhhhhhh the heart ache when i handed it back and explained my plight of a dry month. The wife said........ its only one...... its very hot. But i said i had made a commitment!

cheers


----------



## Stuster (10/2/09)

Tony said:


> I sat sown on a vynal lounge and started to sweat. I was then handed an ice old tinny. Ohhhhhhhh the heart ache when i handed it back and explained my plight of a dry month. The wife said........ its only one...... its very hot. But i said i had made a commitment!



Ohhh, that's hard core there, Tony. Well done. :super: 

Coping just fine (third year doing it so I'm used to it I guess), though could have done with a cold beer in last weekend's heat. Hopefully brewing tomorrow which is fine as I usually brew sober, but will make me think of the beer at the end of the month. :chug: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cube (10/2/09)

Tony said:


> I was acused by my wife of having an affair last week. "Why are you changing like this all of a sudden?..... who is she?"
> 
> We went to tamworth on sunday and it was 40 deg there..... as it was everywhere. We went to visit my wifes brother and they dont have airconditioning.
> 
> ...



Mate - I would of sat up, said I'm having an affair and guzzled that tinnie down. Then like, 'where is my pie'??


After that, a beer dry month is the least of your worries.


:lol:


----------



## mckenry (11/2/09)

Tony said:


> I was then handed an ice old tinny. Ohhhhhhhh the heart ache when i handed it back and explained my plight of a dry month. The wife said........ its only one...... its very hot. But i said i had made a commitment!
> 
> cheers



Good for you Tony. Had a similar experience. My wife & I have a BBQ and a few _extra_ drinks now & then with another couple. I said we couldnt see them for February  but last weekend we did anyway. Kids in the pool, meat on the BBQ, 40 deg heat - recipe for beer. But I had to knock it back and stick to the lemonades. I'm sure they enjoyed those beers more than usual. Hard when even your mates wife is drinking beer saying "this is just what I need on a day like this" - she's normally a wine drinker.
Similar feeling - only no-one accused me of having an affair :lol:


----------



## PostModern (11/2/09)

Tony said:


> I sat sown on a vynal lounge and started to sweat. I was then handed an ice old tinny. Ohhhhhhhh the heart ache when i handed it back and explained my plight of a dry month. The wife said........ its only one...... its very hot. But i said i had made a commitment!



Hats off to you Tony. That's power. 

I'm still dry, sleeping really well and just about to kick the smoking as well. I can see my doodle again when standing straight, so my tummy is creeping back in. Tho I haven't stood on a scale, I reckon I've shed a few kilos. 

Mentally, I'm feeling much better, and more alert with a clearer mind. Actually solved a major outage at work on a system I'd never seen before when my Director called on me to help out another team with an issue. Wow, my brain is working much better. Sleeping really well now, despite a rough start to the month.

I will be making a major exception to the month for the IBU's Real Ale Fest. 14 fine English beers served thru an engine. OMG, I can't miss that! I'll take a half-pint rather than a pint glass this year


----------



## Fents (11/2/09)

PostModern said:


> I can see my doodle again when standing straight, so my tummy is creeping back in.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pollux (11/2/09)

PostModern said:


> I can see my doodle again when standing straight, so my tummy is creeping back in.



That is possibly the most random post I've seen in a while......


But I know the feeling

SOOOO wanting a beer right now, just finished my working week......Be strong I must.


----------



## PostModern (11/2/09)

Pollux said:


> That is possibly the most random post I've seen in a while......
> 
> 
> But I know the feeling
> ...



Being able to see your tackle past your gut while standing straight is a good thing. If you can't, you apparently have a high chance of heart disease and/or diabetes. I'm quite pleased


----------



## BoilerBoy (11/2/09)

PostModern said:


> I can see my doodle again when standing straight, so my tummy is creeping back in.



Sounds like one of those long lost reuninfication stories between relatives you see on current affairs programs :lol: 

Cheers,
BB


----------



## deebee (11/2/09)

Tony said:


> I was then handed an ice old tinny. Ohhhhhhhh the heart ache when i handed it back and explained my plight of a dry month. The wife said........ its only one...... its very hot. But i said i had made a commitment!



Hard at the ball! Top stuff.

The truth is, this hasn't been all that easy. I have had to put some effort into it every day. Good to read these posts.


----------



## Pollux (11/2/09)

Right, so I may have well slipped off the wagon a LITTLE.....

I am currently drinking some champers.....I figured it was a healthier option than beer, and I haven't had a drink since my last days off...


----------



## Katherine (11/2/09)

Yeah Im not doing to good had a couple of glasses of wine with ice in it over the weekend, nothing so far this week... It's 40 or more degrees outside (im not complaining) and would love a beer... yesterday some dickhead parked me in at the train station so I was stuck waiting for over an hour and Im thinking can I just have a gin when I get home. I DIDNT.... Tonight Im back in the pool after two years... Aiming at doing 20... then get back to my 50 laps in a hour!


----------



## Jakechan (11/2/09)

Katie said:


> Yeah Im not doing to good had a couple of glasses of wine with ice in it over the weekend, nothing so far this week... It's 40 or more degrees outside (im not complaining) and would love a beer... yesterday some dickhead parked me in at the train station so I was stuck waiting for over an hour and Im thinking can I just have a gin when I get home. I DIDNT.... Tonight Im back in the pool after two years... Aiming at doing 20... then get back to my 50 laps in a hour!



Yeah, but can you see your doodle when standing up? 

The swimming is good, I started last week, first time ever and its bloody hard work.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Katherine (11/2/09)

Jakechan said:


> Yeah, but can you see your doodle when standing up?
> 
> The swimming is good, I started last week, first time ever and its bloody hard work.
> Cheers,
> Jake



I nearly said something about that before but I thought I leave it alone!!!

How many laps are you doing???? we could have a swim off! I cheat I wear flippers!


----------



## sinkas (11/2/09)

deebee said:


> Seemed like there was more time on the weekend than usual.




Ah, so the realisation that the weeekend consists of 2 full days has been reaquainted with. (Poor Black Books paraphrase)


----------



## Jakechan (11/2/09)

Flippers here too Katie, I cant swim for shi$! 

Im using flippers, goggles and one of those front mounted snorkels coz I cant breath. Its still hard work and if I do 20 laps in an hour Im happy. 

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## eamonnfoley (11/2/09)

to be honest I dont agree with dry months. I tend to apply a more moderate approach to cutting back. Less beers in one session, less beers early in the week, etc. And keep this going for the longer term. I find by watching others that cold turkey is usually cancelled out by binging afterwards. And besides that why punish yourself so severely.

Smoking might be different (I dont smoke so dont know), but if we treat drinking in the same way, shouldn't it be something we are aiming to stop altogether?? Finding a manageable healthy pattern of drinking is my preference.


----------



## boingk (11/2/09)

foles said:


> To be honest I dont agree with dry months. I tend to apply a more moderate approach to cutting back. Less beers in one session, less beers early in the week, etc. <snip>
> 
> Finding a manageable healthy pattern of drinking is my preference.


Thats more my stance on the issue - never attempted one before and gotta admit for the week I was on the wagon I was thinking along the lines of "Come on, I just rode 15km on a 3-speed brazed-frame bicycle in a half-hour...its 8pm and still 34'C, and my favourite show is on...why can't I have a beer?"

...so I made a more resolute attempt - no more than a six-pack through the week for casual beers, after work, etc. And for weekends stick to the more moderate approach I've been using for a while; I'm a young guy and like to go out to clubs/bars/whatever on a Friday or Saturday night with mates, and of course this involves having a few beers. Instead of carrying on and drinking until 3am which is pretty much what we usually do, I decided a while ago to stop drinking at midnight and turn to water. I've found this helps enormously with hangovers the next morning and means you don't waste a day, as well as stopping ridiculous consumption of beer when you're already either tipsy or somewhat drunk.

As I said, its been working well so far 

Cheers all - boingk


----------



## shawnheiderich (11/2/09)

Yep all is good up here. I have not had a beer or any other type of alcohol so far and I am giong along quite nicely. The main point for me is not a alcohol thing it is a fitness thing. Less calories consumed and more exercise means by the end of the month I will be at my target weight. I don't drink Sunday to Thursday most of the time any way, but miss a beer when cooking a BBQ. To all no matter what your reason good luck and enjoy the health benifits you may find from Beer Free Feb.  

Shawn


----------



## Brewer_010 (11/2/09)

Just to weigh in on this, moderation in drinking is what I try to achieve. I don't usually drink during the week unless something is going on (visitors, other reasons to celebrate etc) and on weekends I usually go a few schooners but only go hard out occassionally.

Also after a LONG time of no exercise I am exercising regularly, but that was only because what I do (cycling) I really enjoy. I cycle 30km every day and drink moderately with some binging. Just try and find something that works for you. At the end of the day, if you get stuck into the yummy things too much you'll just kill yourself early and not watch your kids grow up.

Let me hop off my high horse, but you have no-one to justify your habits to except yourself - ask yourself "do I REALLY drink too much?" if you can honestly answer no then you're prolly OK


----------



## deebee (11/2/09)

foles said:


> to be honest I dont agree with dry months. I tend to apply a more moderate approach to cutting back. Less beers in one session, less beers early in the week, etc. And keep this going for the longer term. I find by watching others that cold turkey is usually cancelled out by binging afterwards. And besides that why punish yourself so severely.



Yep moderation is the answer in the long run, but I'm not punishing myself, just seeing if I can hack a month off the grog. The fact that it takes some effort tells me it was a good idea. 

At the end of the month I won't go on a bender. Hopefully be more inclined to find a few AFDs each week.


----------



## Darren (11/2/09)

I did this late last year (it was harder the first time). When I finished I didn't go on a bender, in fact my consumption dropped to less than it was pre-month off.

I did it again because I was going down the 6-8 a night path again.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Batz (11/2/09)

Keep going guys! March as well !
It's even better for you....ok I'll join you for March


Batz


----------



## schooey (11/2/09)

Not a chance... March consists of 3 weddings, 2 bucks parties, a 21st, a brewday and a corporate conference that includes the Clipsal 500.


----------



## Batz (11/2/09)

And my birthday


----------



## schooey (11/2/09)

Yeah.... February had mine too, and I never even ended up having a beer... <_<


----------



## Mantis (11/2/09)

Shit Schooey, you might have to change your shirt order to 4XL  

Good on you for doing this ,and I hope you gain something from it.
But after surgery last year causing my tackle to shrink back to little boy size, AND I can still see it  , I will enjoy the brews nightly

Cheers
:beerbang:


----------



## schooey (11/2/09)

I only have trouble seeing mine until I look at your avatar, Mantis.....


----------



## Bribie G (11/2/09)

I had five dry years via AA and then got properly diagnosed and found that the reason I had been drinking so much was that I have a (mild) autistic spectrum disorder and had been using plonk to medicate myself. Most people can't pick anything different about me apart from a slight shyness and awkwardness on first meeting that soon dissipates. I also get great mileage out of my foreign accent. Typical high functioning Aspergers and wouldn't want to be anything different. B) 

Now, no more plonk and I can truly enjoy real ales and fine lagers like I did in my 20s. :icon_cheers: 

I think I've done a lifetime's worth of Februaries so I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Mantis (11/2/09)

schooey said:


> I only have trouble seeing mine until I look at your avatar, Mantis.....




Haha. I wish schooey, I wish. 
If she was life size and at my fridge, I am afraid  

But its good that she gives joy to others. 

aahhh, in another time and another place, sigh


----------



## Jakechan (11/2/09)

Ahhh fuggle it. I'm a late starter but I'll give it a go.

Wish me luck! :unsure: 

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Stoodoo (15/2/09)

Haven't had a beer since Jan 31, I'm over the half way mark. Tell me, what was the point of all this :unsure: 
I think I've lost around 3 kilo's, but really need to lose around another 12-15kg to get to where I'd really like to be. By my calculations that will mean no more beer for at least another 10 weeks. Don't think I can hold out that long :wacko: 

Good luck to everyone else on this long, lonesome journey.


----------



## PostModern (15/2/09)

I'm still here, still sober. Also been off the smokes for three days now. Hardly notice they're gone, tbh, which is good. Gotta keep off them now.


----------



## deebee (17/2/09)

Well done PM for kicking the durries. Foul foul things. I still want them when I play cards.

Yep still sober. Much easier now.


----------



## mckenry (17/2/09)

Hi All,
Dont want to harp on this, but I havent had one sponsor from anyone on here, which is AOK. Just want to point out I started this thread for the reason below.
I am not knocking anyone for their beer (or any alcohol) consumption at all. This FEBFAST is not about the evils V benefits of moderate consumption over binge drinking etc. Its not about how many alcohol free days per week you have etc etc. It's about educating the kids on alcohol & drugs and helping those that have fallen victim for whatever reason. No judgements.
So, if you like, please help me reach the target. If I dont, it doesnt matter - I feel I've done my bit. I hope no-one knocks the priciple any more, by saying things along the lines of 
'Dry months are wrong because...' 
Regards,
mckenry



Hi All,
I finally got around to registering for this.
Please help me meet my target of $200. It cost me $25 to register and if I make the $200 goal I will also donate $25 here. Its not much I know, but its what I can do. Its $50 out of my own pocket and a month off the drink - am I insane? 
I have named the page mckenry & AHB friends.
Here's a snapshot of the cause;

FebFast invites individuals to sacrifice their alcohol intake during the shortest month of the year, and at the same time raise funds to support the reduction of alcohol and other drug related harms in young Australians. 

Funds raised are distributed through a grants program to organisations working in research, prevention and service delivery around young people and substance use. 

Donations made in Australia over $2.00 are Tax Deductible

Here's where you can donate if you wish;

mckenry & ahb friends FEBFAST

Thanks,
mckenry


----------



## Jakechan (17/2/09)

Mc, I reckon the cause is great, I just think that unfortunately the tragic fires in Vic may have stolen peoples' focus dollar-wise.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## vicelore (17/2/09)

Sorry for the OT post but Mantis ... what surgery makes your tackle shrink ?? 

Just the thaguht makes me scared... 

Cheers Vice..

Great thread BTW guys funny stuff in here.


----------



## PostModern (1/3/09)

Yay, it's March! How did we all hold up?


----------



## big d (1/3/09)

Dry month?
Man ive had a rather wet month.
Wish i read this earlier as i may have had a serious crack at it.Oh well never mind.

Chhers
Big D


----------



## PostModern (1/3/09)

big d said:


> Dry month?



If you're gonna have one, may as well be the shortest month


----------



## Pollux (1/3/09)

I slipped a *few* times but overall my consumption was alot lower than normal....

6+ beers a night down to probably 10 for the whole month.


----------



## Effect (1/3/09)

when I did my january dry month, I didn't drink anything until the 31st of jan...


----------



## clean brewer (1/3/09)

So guys,

Do you keep brewing during these dry months and build up your stocks? Not too sure if I could have a dry month with kegs and brew gear in the shed.. Id have to empty them all and have nothing to drink around at all..


----------



## loikar (1/3/09)

OK, well.....since I'm a new brewer, I've had the need to collect bottles.
so I bought my 7th carton of maga-swill yesterday......I started collecting on Australia day.

Pretty farkin far from dry!... :chug: ....SWMBO is not amused!


----------



## schooey (1/3/09)

I did pretty well, only having two small indescretions. I might add these indescretions were for the chance to taste an Innis & Gunn, Murray's Anniversary Ale and a Murray's Wild Thing.... Forgivable I reckon...

I'm going to keep going for another week, and then with all the weekend events I have this month, I'm going to continue to have Monday - Thursday off. I'm really feeling and sleeping a lot better for the break, it's been good


----------



## Darren (1/3/09)

Had my first beer for 28 days at 12.01 last night (after my grant was submitted), Woke up with a mild headache this morning 8(.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Tony (1/3/09)

I went dry till about the 21st or 22nd i think. I was doing it easy, no real craving and was happy to just pour a glass of water if thirsty.

I had a 50 liter keg in the fridge waiting but left it till a couple of days ago.

I figured i had proved to myself i could go without beer, so droped a bottle in the fridge and on drinking it felt like crap. Went another 2 days dry and had another bottle after dinner.

My Brother droped around one day and we had a few but after he left i didnt drink any more..... usually would just keep going.

Went out for dinner with SWMBO last night. Had a nice Thai meal and ordered a lemon squash. On leaving the resteraunt my wife asked if i wanted to drop into the irish pub across the road for a pint of guiness. I just didnt feel like it so we toddled off home. And that was a saturday night. usually im pickled.

My work pants have lost some tention and i have learnt some serious self control. I think its more that i have shaken some old bad habbits.

I too feel more alert at work. Had to fill in for one of the Senior Engineers at work for the month while he was on holidays. Couldnt have done it before but a clearer head got me through.

cheers


----------



## glennheinzel (1/3/09)

mckenry said:


> Hi All,
> Dont want to harp on this, but I havent had one sponsor from anyone on here, which is AOK. Just want to point out I started this thread for the reason below.
> I am not knocking anyone for their beer (or any alcohol) consumption at all. This FEBFAST is not about the evils V benefits of moderate consumption over binge drinking etc. Its not about how many alcohol free days per week you have etc etc. It's about educating the kids on alcohol & drugs and helping those that have fallen victim for whatever reason. No judgements.
> So, if you like, please help me reach the target. If I dont, it doesnt matter - I feel I've done my bit. I hope no-one knocks the priciple any more, by saying things along the lines of
> ...



I've kicked a few pacific pesos into your fighting fund. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Muggus (1/3/09)

schooey said:


> I did pretty well, only having two small indescretions. I might add these indescretions were for the chance to taste an Innis & Gunn, Murray's Anniversary Ale and a Murray's Wild Thing.... Forgivable I reckon...


If you're gonna break a dry spell, you may as well do it in style!


----------



## Steve (1/3/09)

Tony said:


> tention



is that a seriously slip of the keyboard Tony explaining how many men you can fit in your tent pants :lol:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (1/3/09)

Well done to everyone. Was wondering if anyone was going to back up for "Dry July" :lol: 

I might give it a crack, every other month has birthday parties and weddings in it!

DK


----------



## Steve (1/3/09)

Well done everyone. If its any consolation im having a dry 1st March, im sober  
Run out of home brew and cant even afford a sixer of melbourne  
Just had a cup of tea....just cant understand why poms say tea is a great thirst quencher, im sweating like a pig now!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PostModern (1/3/09)

I went OK. Apart from the IBU Real Ale Fest last weekend, I was good. Had a couple beers last night tho, so I was a few hours short of the month. I don't think my liver minds too much.


----------



## mckenry (3/3/09)

OK - I'd better report back.
I finished Feb off without a beer. No problem, bar the 'situation' problem. Back in earlier posts I said about BBQ, pool, heat etc just a real recipe for a beer. But I made it with no cravings. That wasnt what FEBFAST was about anyway. If you really want to know, go back to the start and follow my links.

My target was $200. 
Didnt make it, but I tried and feel I did my bit.
I cant mention everyone on here that did sponsor me, we dont have all night ala the Oscars.
Oh F it - Yes I will:

In best Oscar winning acceptance speech voice:
"I'd like to thank Rukh," 
Yep, that's it. :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks Rukh.

Without Rukh I would not have made it to $65 (including my entry fee!)

But I did sleep extremely well, lost a couple of kgs and kept on brewing with no debit to the stocks (bar a couple my bro helped himself to, when visiting. No great damage though) and put an extra month on my lagers.
Will probably do it again next year. Had a few Sunday p.m. Nice to have a few, but wasnt like we were long lost lovers reuinted


----------



## Stuster (3/3/09)

Got through the month just fine but finished a day early as I was away with a group of friends. Very happy to have done it, and also very happy for my first beer after the month.  

I'm actually having an AFD today as well and it seems to be a lot easier to keep up a few of them a week compared to a whole month. I've also lost a few kilos, probably partially through not drinking. It's the third dry Feb for me, but not the last. B)


----------



## shawnheiderich (3/3/09)

Went really well until we had a bit of a Burgular issue last Thursday so by the time Friday was here I needed a beer or three and then had a few more on Sat. Happy with my effort and achieved my target weight. Feel a bit better when I am running as well. Back to AFD's on Sun to Thurs with a few beers on Fri / Sat.

Well done to all.

Shawn


----------



## InCider (3/3/09)

I went all day saturday the 28th without a beer. Do gastro infections count? I lost 1.5 kilos! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (4/3/09)

I failed miserably have cut down quite alot and I have lost 2 kilos!

AFM's as so so LAST YEAR!


----------



## reviled (4/3/09)

PostModern said:


> I went OK. Apart from the IBU Real Ale Fest last weekend, I was good. Had a couple beers last night tho, so I was a few hours short of the month. I don't think my liver minds too much.



Still off the smokes mate?


----------



## razz (1/2/11)

It's here again folks, the first of Feb. I'm on the wagon for the next 28 days (and counting) Anybody up for it???


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (1/2/11)

Heck no!

I'm off on a road trip next week down south... There is the Tanglehead, Brews and Ales in Denmark, Parrah jacks, Moody Cow and maybe a few of the old faves Colonial, Cowaramup and Bootleg

Oh, and I might have to visit the Sail and Anchor for their Febrewary beer festivities 

F*ck you liver! :chug:


----------



## cdbrown (1/2/11)

No chance, daughter's birthday shortly so have a few kegs lined up, engagement party later in the month which I've brewed some kegs for and looking forward to sampling some more of L-Bomb's brews!

_edit - spelz_


----------



## schooey (1/2/11)

I've done this for the last two years.. Start on the 4th, finish on the 4th of March


----------



## TonyC (1/2/11)

Im in, but due the ever increasing waistline. im off all booze for 6 weeks, but will brew every weekend to get some stocks up.

Regards Tony


----------



## mika (1/2/11)

L_Bomb said:


> Heck no!
> 
> I'm off on a road trip next week down south... There is the Tanglehead, Brews and Ales in Denmark, Jarrah jacks, Moody Cow and maybe a few of the old faves Colonial, Cowaramup and Bootleg
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (1/2/11)

Sonofabitch regarding Jarrah Jacks!!!

I thought the Tanglehead was still operating inside the White Star hotel... It was in September when I was there last...???


----------



## np1962 (1/2/11)

schooey said:


> I've done this for the last two years.. Start on the 4th, finish on the 4th of March


The 4th is usually a mandatory day off the grog for me too, well, depends what time I actually finish up the night before.
Have a top day Thursday Schooey mate!  
Nige


----------



## schooey (1/2/11)

Haha...you too, Nige! Wish I could by you one at the Wheaty for the occasion...


----------



## np1962 (1/2/11)

schooey said:


> Haha...you too, Nige! Wish I could by you one at the Wheaty for the occasion...


Expect a text sometime during the night asking for credit card details :lol:


----------



## schooey (1/2/11)

Heh! Tell Jade I said she owes me one and you can have it...


----------



## AussieJosh (1/2/11)

Conrats to all of you who have a month off the grog!

In 2008 i had a week off! I was in a Edinburgh hospital with a stomech bug, nothing to do with the grog! But felt amazing after the 7 days off!
now i have a few beers most nights of the week! funny thing is im 29 now and not a drip of grog past my lips till i was 19 started drinking good beers most nights of the week after moving in to a share house with a bunch of lads when i was 23.
So....did any of you guys whoi drink most days of the week feel shit after not drinking for the first week or so? then felt really good at the end of the month!?
I might use this as motivation to take the time to have 2 or 3 AFD's a week!
Cant live like a rockstar forever.................


p.s..........Downing a good wheat beer right now!


----------



## BobtheBrewer (1/2/11)

Why?


----------



## rendo (1/2/11)

Ummm....ffff...fff..fff...Fe...Feb...FUKC THAT!!



razz said:


> It's here again folks, the first of Feb. I'm on the wagon for the next 28 days (and counting) Anybody up for it???


----------



## roo_dr (2/2/11)

Took February and November off in 2010 - looking at May for 2011, could easily extend into June for a two month run then!

Or is that just crazy talk!?!


----------



## mckenry (2/2/11)

razz said:


> It's here again folks, the first of Feb. I'm on the wagon for the next 28 days (and counting) Anybody up for it???



Definitelt Razz. 
I started this thread way back in 2008 I think. Been doing FEBFAST ever since. Although this year I am not raising any money. When I started it, no-one bar Rukh sponsored me, quite likely due to the fires taking any donations people were up for. Now we have the floods, so I have no chance again of raising $$, so just going to do it anyway. Glad to see a few are in. Good on you to everyone having a go. A great exercise in self control.
mckenry


----------



## razz (2/2/11)

I followed the thread back then mckenry and thought you guys had a lot more will power than me. Yesterday I thought why not, if i can't handle a month off the grog then i must have a problem. I will do a couple of brews during the month just to get the stocks back up. Good luck to all!


----------



## Superoo (2/2/11)

I was at Tanglehead in the White Star 3 weeks ago ????

It was packed out...


----------



## drew9242 (2/2/11)

L_Bomb said:


> Sonofabitch regarding Jarrah Jacks!!!
> 
> I thought the Tanglehead was still operating inside the White Star hotel... It was in September when I was there last...???




Yea tangleheads is still brewinr inside the white star. However i think the beer is still pretty ordinary. Although haven't been there for a while, you will have to let me know what you think.


----------



## mckenry (11/2/11)

razz said:


> I followed the thread back then mckenry and thought you guys had a lot more will power than me. Yesterday I thought why not, if i can't handle a month off the grog then i must have a problem. I will do a couple of brews during the month just to get the stocks back up. Good luck to all!



I'm still dry this Feb. Who else is still going?


----------



## C_west (12/2/11)

After a 3 month deployment (oct-jan) to the middle east without any grog, I think I have done enough non drinking this year


----------



## Lecterfan (12/2/11)

roo_dr said:


> Took February and November off in 2010 - looking at May for 2011, could easily extend into June for a two month run then!
> 
> Or is that just crazy talk!?!




I'll do May if anyone else is interested (got to have a support group). Gives me a few moths to think about it.

I usually poo-poo this sort of thing and concetrate on implementing a sustainable, regular, healthy pattern, but chucking in 4 weeks off can only be a good thing in conjunction with the regualr pattern I suppose.


----------



## razz (31/1/12)

It's the 1st of Feb tomorrow, anyone planning a dry month? I will have to endure an extra day this year.....oh the pain


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/1/12)

you guys are CRAZY


----------



## razz (31/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> you guys are CRAZY


That's a NO then? :huh:


----------



## Mattress (31/1/12)

I might go Dry July this year.

As well as the health benefits you also raise money for something or other.

I can't remember who, I've been drinking beer.


----------



## komodo (31/1/12)

Im going to give it a go but I think im going to give my self a couple of "hall passes" to allow me to have 2 beers at two social occasions that I have to attend this month.


----------



## razz (31/1/12)

That's a realistic way to look at it Komodo, last year I think I had a glass of red on a night out and drove home


----------



## tazman1967 (31/1/12)

Yeap, Im in...
Mainly for health reasons.. I now have a ongoing back problem ( Osteoarthritis of the Spine). This now has to be managed..
I will still be brewing... seems a good excuse to get some Dark Ales in the bottle for Winter, I might have a go at a Imperial Stout.
Best of luck everyone.
Cheers


----------



## raven19 (31/1/12)

Was considering it, but have superbowl boozeup which I am supply beer for at a mates place, and you can't play cricket and not have a beer after!

Good luck to those that take on the challenge.

Certainly been cutting out most weeknight beers generally of late though.


----------



## Spork (31/1/12)

Last year I did "dry July" and "no beer November" (both SWMBO's idea). I think I had March off as well. I did cheat a bit in November though, with Tassie Beerfest, and my new kegging setup...
Apart from appeasing the wife, it seems to do the liver some good, and is a great way to restock the keezer. By early December I had almost 200 litres of beer ready to drink, and another 60 litres fermenting.

She hasn't mentioned dry February for a while, so I won't remind her. Most likely dry July again this year though.


----------



## thedragon (31/1/12)

Like many others, I've given it ago in the past. February 2010 was the longest 28 days of my life. I felt much better physically at the end of the month, however mentally I was kaput. One thing it did however, was make me need a mid-week drink less and enjoy the Friday night beer more. 

Good luck to those that'll give it a try in 2012. Stay strong.


----------



## Flippo (31/1/12)

I attempting three months this year, Aus Day to Anzac Day. Need to lose a few kegs and I think it'll just be all round good for my health. Giving myself two "jokers" but going to try and not use them. There will be one used on a weekend fishing pissfest and I'll try and be as strong as I can and not use the other one unless it's a matter of supreme importance.

It'll be interesting to see how I go. I got off it for 6 weeks about 5 years ago and did it easy but this one will be like running a marathon I think. Also if I do do it, it'll be an interesting performance on Anzac Day with no piss fitness to speak of. Faaaark, I'll be lucky to make the march.


----------



## kymba (31/1/12)

my birthday is in feb so I am not allowed to partake in these unfrivolities


Phew!!!


----------



## nardcooker (31/1/12)

I'm in. It will give me a chance to stock up ..... (one wild card to be used in emergency only).


----------



## manticle (31/1/12)

I'm going to have every night off in 2012 between the time I go to bed and the time I have a drink the next day. Anything between 3 and 16 hours a day for a whole year.

Best of luck. 1-2 days a week is the best that I can muster (with the ocassional week just to check that I still can) and yes I do feel better for it generally (physically etc).


----------



## stux (31/1/12)

kymba said:


> my birthday is in feb so I am not allowed to partake in these unfrivolities
> 
> 
> Phew!!!



Yep, me too. And I get mighty annoyed when ppl at my party refuse to sample my beers because they're "on the wagon" in feb :-/


----------



## nardcooker (31/1/12)

Stux said:


> Yep. And I get mighty annoyed when ppl at my party refuse to sample my beers because they're "on the wagon" in feb :-/



That's the exact reason I'm calling a wild card.


----------



## Cocko (31/1/12)

kymba said:


> my birthday is in feb so I am not allowed to partake in these unfrivolities
> 
> 
> Phew!!!



HA!

How weird is this....

I am _'alive' _during feb, so cannot partake either!

Sorry, Damn you 'LIFE' getting in the way of this.....



All seriously tho - Happy B'Day Kymba - Legend!


----------



## Batz (31/1/12)

I live in the Sunny Hinterlands so I'm excused.


----------



## big d (1/2/12)

The mind is willing but the body is weak.
As I work a FIFO roster of 8 on 6 off, I generally stay away from the very very average beer on offer at the camp.So from my reckoning I only have to avoid beer/alcohol for about 13 days in February .

Cheers
Big D


----------



## ledgenko (1/2/12)

All I can say is that it is freakin hot in Perth right now ... 38 tomorrow ... which seems a tad ridiculous to not have a beer .. Best of luck to you all... I am .. yes ... almost retired at the ripe old age of 39 ... 


Matt


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/2/12)

Batz said:


> I live in the Sunny Hinterlands so I'm excused.



I think the same rule applies if you live (correct me if i'm wrong) walking distance to craftbrewer.....  So thats me out!


----------



## aaronpetersen (1/2/12)

OK, I'm in too. Although I will have one day off for my home brew club meeting and I'll also partake in a few hydrometer samples. I may have to start taking my hydrometer readings in a pint glass!


----------



## chunckious (1/2/12)

I took 3 months off last year. Body felt great, but can attest to your mind going to the fuckin funny farm though.
No hall passes.


----------



## razz (1/2/12)

AaronP said:


> OK, I'm in too. Although I will have one day off for my home brew club meeting and I'll also partake in a few hydrometer samples. I may have to start taking my hydrometer readings in a pint glass!


I agree hydro samples should be exempt, mind you no bigger than 100ml


----------



## mckenry (1/2/12)

razz said:


> It's the 1st of Feb tomorrow, anyone planning a dry month? I will have to endure an extra day this year.....oh the pain



Yep Razz, I'm in again. Havent failed in all the years I've been doing it. I will have one night off though this year for the first time. My long time mate is flying home for his 40th during Feb. I've planned for it, so dont feel like its a fail. Not raising $ again for Febfast, so not cheating on anyone.


----------



## jakethedog (1/2/12)

razz said:


> It's the 1st of Feb tomorrow, anyone planning a dry month? I will have to endure an extra day this year.....oh the pain




Going one better. I am planning a dry month and it will also be Fitness February. Going to try to lose 5 kg this month.


----------



## PhantomEasey (1/2/12)

jakethedog said:


> Going one better. I am planning a dry month and it will also be Fitness February. Going to try to lose 5 kg this month.



Yeah that's me too - getting hitched in March and may have left the fitness till the last minute h34r:


----------



## loikar (1/2/12)

Friends, Romans, countrymen, send me your Beers!


----------



## jakethedog (1/2/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Friends, Romans, countrymen, send me your Beers!




nice try - I still brew, and then there is Mad March - have to drink twice as much to make up for February.


----------



## Fents (1/2/12)

jakethedog said:


> Going one better. I am planning a dry month and it will also be Fitness February. Going to try to lose 5 kg this month.



two better for me, im doing no grog, no ciggies and a no carb diet (gonna try to loose 10KG). day 1 today and all i can think is what have i done.! still havnt had a ciggie yet so stoked on that.


----------



## bum (1/2/12)

Circumstances are such that I haven't been able to have a beer since before Christmas and it looks like the situation will continue into April or May.

I'll say I'm in so I can pretend it is what I want.


----------



## PhantomEasey (1/2/12)

bum said:


> Circumstances are such that I haven't been able to have a beer since before Christmas and it looks like the situation will continue into April or May.
> 
> I'll say I'm in so I can pretend it is what I want.



Sounds a little more serious than my situation bum, hope things are ok mate.



And, I've got my bucks trip over the labour day long weekend so I'll more than make up for lost time then :beerbang:


----------



## bum (1/2/12)

PhantomEasey said:


> Sounds a little more serious than my situation bum, hope things are ok mate.


Thankfully, it isn't health related. Cheers.


----------



## Baulko Brewer (1/2/12)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but take into consideration it is a leap year. 29 days, not 28 :lol:


----------



## manticle (1/2/12)

Fents said:


> two better for me, im doing no grog, no ciggies and a no carb diet (gonna try to loose 10KG). day 1 today and all i can think is what have i done.! still havnt had a ciggie yet so stoked on that.



Don't do no carb, do no processed food.

Good lean meat (especially kangaroo, free range chook and fish/seafood), loads of fresh sald and minimally cooked green veges, heaps of fresh fruit etc. Things like potatoes etc OK.

Add exercise to that mix, keep it up and don't injure yourself and you should be on your way to healthy weight loss. Not that you're fat but you'll get fit as well. Does no ciggies mean no............?

Motivation to get fit needs to be there if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jez (1/2/12)

I'm in for dry Feb as well for the 3rd year in a row. I generally lose about 8 kilos and its fun putting it back on.

This year I will probably do dry July as well


----------



## kalbarluke (1/2/12)

I'm doing Febfast this year, as is SWMBO and a couple of our friends. I am really hoping to get through the month dry.

Tried a few years ago but failed miserably. Should get a bit more support this time around though.

Made me realise I haven't gone more than a fortnight without booze for 20 years.


----------



## Fents (2/2/12)

manticle said:


> Don't do no carb, do no processed food.
> 
> Good lean meat (especially kangaroo, free range chook and fish/seafood), loads of fresh sald and minimally cooked green veges, heaps of fresh fruit etc. Things like potatoes etc OK.
> 
> ...



good advice there cheers. your right im not fat but the beer gut was too much.

no .......? will depend on how im feeling. vapourizers are a great thing  but yea we'll see


----------



## sponge (2/2/12)

Fents said:


> no .......? will depend on how im feeling. vapourizers are a great thing  but yea we'll see



Feels like I'm smoking, nothing at all.... nothing at all... nothing at all.....


----------



## Stuster (2/2/12)

I'm in. Fifth year to do this. It's always hard in the first few days but then I find it a really good thing to do. Re-setting the alcohol tolerance and also just doing different things with your time.

I will have to take a couple of cheat days due to the BJCP course but I'll add on days at the end to make up for it. Of course, it is a long month anyway, so....


----------



## the_new_darren (2/2/12)

Yeah......im in too


----------



## Mikedub (2/2/12)

I normally have a break in June, cant understand why February is a good option? 
Its hot n sticky, there is cricket on the TV, hanging out at the beach, girls walk around wearing not much, its when I need a beer most


----------



## Stuster (2/2/12)

Mike, for me it's a good time. Just had a good deal of drinking with holiday season festivities leading in to a number of birthdays. So it seems like a good time to de-tox to me.

Plus it's the shortest month! :lol:


----------



## Mikedub (2/2/12)

ah, 28 days, gotcha


----------



## winkle (2/2/12)

Yay!, 37 hours so far - easy as...
I'll be in for this next year, almost seriously.


----------



## kalbarluke (2/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Yeah......im in too



Does this mean you won't be drinking at next week's IBU meeting?


----------



## the_new_darren (2/2/12)

Must be another Darren


----------



## Batz (2/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Must be another Darren




There was an _OLDER_ one.


----------



## the_new_darren (2/2/12)

Batz said:


> There was an _OLDER_ one.



Yeah, and I hear he was a real @#$%.

tnd


----------



## Cocko (2/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Yeah......im in too



So tnd

Off_the_juice!


----------



## the_new_darren (2/2/12)

Yep....already drunk 4 steins of cordial tonight

Roll on Mad March


----------



## [email protected] (3/2/12)

I'm in as well. I find the best substitute for the beer is tonic water.


----------



## the_new_darren (3/2/12)

I have a keg of "bubbly water" in the fridge.

Pub squash on tap works for me.

tnd


----------



## jakethedog (3/2/12)

Going to Grumpy's tomorrow night with a mate - there goes my dry month. Oh well three days is pretty good.


----------



## mckenry (16/2/12)

Hows everyone going so far?
I had my one night - that I had planned for - mates 40th.
Other than that, not one drop of alcohol.
Its tougher each year....


----------



## bconnery (16/2/12)

I find Sunday afternoons the hardest. 
A few beers while I prepped dinner and some additional food to make things easier during the week are just part of my routine. 

Buying an indulgence for the homebrew club meet next week though 

And don't get me started on my first ever non-drinking brewday...


----------



## WarmBeer (16/2/12)

mckenry said:


> Hows everyone going so far?
> I had my one night - that I had planned for - mates 40th.
> <snip>






bconnery said:


> I find Sunday afternoons the hardest.
> <snip>



I'm lost. Is this the no-drinking or the no-wanking thread? :lol:


----------



## Stuster (16/2/12)

I'm finding this month harder than other years. 

I will be cheating as we have the last BJCP class, plus the exam next Sunday. Of course, I'll only be tasting samples. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents (16/2/12)

doing good! havnt caved in yet.

im fine at home but put me in a social situation and im finding it hard.

caved in on the no ciggies tho  no carbs and no grog is hard enough.

have lost 5KG's and 6cm's off the beer gut though which spurs me on.

next year i'll do dry july not feb, febuary is summer, crickets on, heaps of bbq's etc. think it would be easier when its not so warm.

edit - been brewing like mad too! 4 kegs ready for a smashing come March 1st.


----------



## the_new_darren (16/2/12)

Over half way there. Like Stuster, this year seems harder.

Bring on Mad March

tnd


----------



## mckenry (16/2/12)

Fents said:


> doing good! havnt caved in yet.
> 
> im fine at home but put me in a social situation and im finding it hard.
> 
> ...



Ha yeah - feb does seem like a good month to be on it (the drink that is). I like it (I started this thread years back) coz I feel a bit flat after all the xmas parties, which start around 1 Dec, then Xmas itself, then NYE, then Aust Day - I'm about ready to stay off the beer for a bit anyway.
So by going to dry July next year - you've given yourself about 16-17 months without a break - nice.


----------



## Fents (16/2/12)

this is my first month off since i was about 18 years old (now 33) so 16-17 month pales in comparison


----------



## razz (16/2/12)

Woohoo! We're on the down hill run now boys. I've even booked a session at MP brewery with a work mate who's off the grog as well. Friday 2nd March, it may get ugly.


----------



## MarkBastard (16/2/12)

What happened to the thread about not wanking during Feb? I'm still going strong!


----------



## kalbarluke (16/2/12)

If anyone is interested, I've been keeping a blog on this website about my Febfast experience (that's not drinking for February - there's no way I could do the no wanking thing). I reckon some of you might relate to some of it. It's the first time I've gone without booze for more than a fortnight in about 20 years.


----------



## Jez (16/2/12)

I haven't caved yet either, even at a mates 40th last Sat night (though it wasn't too hard when Tooheys New was the only beer).

This Feb is dragging on very slowly...I agree that dry July might be a better idea next year.


----------



## bum (16/2/12)

kalbarluke said:


> If anyone is interested, I've been keeping a blog on this website about my Febfast experience (that's not drinking for February - there's no way I could do the no wanking thing). I reckon some of you might relate to some of it. It's the first time I've gone without booze for more than a fortnight in about 20 years.


Interesting to see someone else's take on it. I'd be even more interested to see what you make of things next month (in the morning, perhaps?).

Best of luck with the rest of the month.


----------



## Charst (16/2/12)

I stopped on the 28th of Jan so i could fire up for a mates engagement on the 25th of feb, so i won't quite hit a month. 
but the longest i'll have had off the grog since i was probably 17. (29 now)

I Have brewed a beer and had the odd taste of the fermenting wort but wort aint a fking beer. Im not missing it as much as i thought i would, glad to break the cycle of smashing too many mid week beers and am hoping i get back on it ill have realised i can go without the midweek average beer from my local bottle I've had a million times and save those pennys to spend as cracker beers on the weekends.

It sounds good in theory but really I'm probably just setting myself up for a habit of binge drinking....


----------



## the_new_darren (17/2/12)

kalbarluke said:


> If anyone is interested, I've been keeping a blog on this website about my Febfast experience (that's not drinking for February - there's no way I could do the no wanking thing). I reckon some of you might relate to some of it. It's the first time I've gone without booze for more than a fortnight in about 20 years.



Hey whats the link?
(Ive just been married so no wanking for me 8)
tnd


----------



## Mattress (17/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Hey whats the link?
> (Ive just been married so no wanking for me 8)
> tnd



Don't worry mate, that will change soon.


----------



## Fents (17/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Hey whats the link?
> (Ive just been married so no wanking for me 8)
> tnd



go to his profile then click the blog tab.

fantastic blog i reckon and can relate to heaps of it.


----------



## bum (25/2/12)

Tonight is way too hot for this bullshit. Nothing in the fridge, though. 

No sleep for me.


----------



## nardcooker (26/2/12)

Not long now. Today wasn't the easiest.... was a triple threat with UFC, Day / Night cricket and Brewday all in one. Made it through this far though and not going to stumble just before the finish line. Thanks kalbarluke for the blog, it's been a good read and helped me put this no drinking thing in perspective. 
It's not all doom and gloom, I've brewed more beer this month than any other.... 3 double batches.... Doc's Bavarian Weizen, Tony's Little Creatures Bright Ale Clone and did DrSmurto's Landlord this arvo. Got a Columbus Summer Ale in the keg now, 20ltrs of Doc's Bavarian Weizen went into the fermenting fridge today and still have 100ltrs cubed up in the garage.... My stocks have gone through the roof !!! On a side note I've lost about 5kgs and purchased some yeast farming equipment with the cash I haven't spent on pub drinks. Looking forward to March !!!


----------

